# retrodroid-old skool sliding app drawer



## kurtislemaster (Jun 13, 2011)

dont get me wrong the nexus drawer is sweet and the galaxy one is soso but after 3 years of android, tbph, i miss the simple things -___-

im looking for an alt launcher with the sliding app drawer in 1.5/6/2.0(?) ive found launcher+ which is cool, but seems ever so slightly clunky...anyone know of any others?

also, is it possible to port the retrodroid to apex? i use it when im on cm7, but i can never stand being on a 2init rom for more than a few hours as of late

id be happy to donate a few dollars to anyone who can provide a full retrodroid flashable zip compatible with apex

thankya much


----------



## chontz1031 (Jun 7, 2011)

Try go launcher


----------



## blake28 (Jul 3, 2011)

"kurtislemaster said:


> dont get me wrong the nexus drawer is sweet and the galaxy one is soso but after 3 years of android, tbph, i miss the simple things -___-
> 
> im looking for an alt launcher with the sliding app drawer in 1.5/6/2.0(?) ive found launcher+ which is cool, but seems ever so slightly clunky...anyone know of any others?
> 
> ...


Have u tried adw launcher? That's the launcher that comes default with cyanogen mod. Give that a try, I used it for ever, now I use go launcher & I believe u have that option with this launcher as well. To be honest, I believe go launcher is a bit smoother than adw. If u use adw, try both of them out, to c if 1 is smoother than the next. There's adw and there is adw ex. 1 may be smoother than the other. For me, it depends on what rom I'm on. Adw ex will run smoother sometimes & adw will also be just as stable.


----------



## kurtislemaster (Jun 13, 2011)

Haha I believe you all misunderstood my question...I'm looking for a launcher with the sliding app drawer found in cupcake/donut

Launcherpro is by far the smoothest overall launcher, for me at any rate, but I feel a lil overwhelmed with the options. Simplicity is key here. Launcher+ beta is actually working out quite well. So simple its sexy!!

5$ to whomever can port retrodroid to apex


----------

